
Obama's legacy: He sparked hope – and got blindsided - rosstex
https://www.cnn.com/2018/03/09/opinions/obama-historian-legacy-roundup-opinion-zelizer/index.html
======
blacksqr
Obama can blame Republicans all he wants, but the reason Democrats lost their
majorities and Obama lost the confidence of his voters is that they chose to
stand squarely on the side of banks and big business in the aftermath of the
2008 financial crisis, rather than that of the people who were victimized.

------
megaman22
I'm afraid history will not judge him kindly. Well intentioned perhaps, but
largely inneffective.

